# Daisy is in Heaven



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Our precious Daisy Girl went to Heaven at 4:30 yesterday afternoon.

She had taken quite the turn on Thursday night. 

I was with her. I held her. I told her how very much we love her. I thanked her for the years. I told her how very much she is loved. 

Before we left, I had each one, of the doggies say good-bye. All, but Henry, licked her on the nose. Sounds odd, but Henry was very upset. He still is. Sassy is taking it very hard, as well.

I am sick to my stomache. I miss her terribly. It's not the same without her. 

I can't stand being upstairs. This is where Daisy, and I, hung out. I can't take the "empty" bed. She loved her king-size bed. She loved the fan. I did sleep on the couch, last night. I just couldn't bring myself upstairs.

Now for my Daisy Girl:

Mommy misses you, sweetheart. I'm a bit lost without you. I've been in hiding, from the neighbors. I am not wanting to tell them, as I know how very upset they will be. 

I called Emily, and left a message. I'm dreading her return call. She loves you so very much. Her heart will be broken.

I am so very happy you came into my life. You have no idea of the impact you've made. 

I will never forget the day you came into my life. And, I will never forget the day you left.

You are in my heart forever. You will never leave me. I will never let you go, honey.

Thank you, Daisy!! Thank you for the wonderful years. I love you so very much.

Love ~ Mommy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Daisy loves you, too, Deb. :wub: :wub: 

Take care of yourself. The neighbors will wait.

xoxoxo


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug

Deb - I'm so very sorry. I know you are going thru a tough time right now. Hang in there and know that we are all thinking of you and Daisy.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

What a very touching note to Daisy that was Deb! :grouphug: It's so obvious the love you both shared for each other and how great that you have that love and the memories to pull you through this. 

Take care hon! We are all here for you!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

You were the best thing that could have ever happened to that sweet girl :wub:

Edited to add:

Hi Deb. I wanted to share this poem with you I wrote many years ago-it helped me cope a bit so I just thought I'd pass it along.

WHERE THE SKY IS BLUE

It's time for me to go now
so dry those tears away.
For in your heart and mind
the memories will stay.

You'll ask many questions...
why did it happen to you?
But I'm off to a better place
where the sky is always blue.

We follow a path in life
it leads us different ways.
We go through many good
and struggle through rough days.

So take this chance for me
and start your life anew.
For your time will someday come
where the skies are always blue.

R.I.P Ms. Daisy!!! We'll miss you!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Deb :smcry: :smcry: I am crying with you, my heart goes out to you, bless your heart :grouphug: I just can't find the words to say that will ease your pain right now, but please know we are all thinking of you and Daisy and are here for you in your very sad time :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry Deb. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh man that made me cry. I'm SO sorry, Deb. My heart aches for you. RIP, sweet Daisy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: im so sorry :smcry:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh Deb I am so so sorry honey. I feel so guilty, because my baby has been saved and you lost one of yours. Please know that we are here for you hon if you need us. I only wish there were words that would heal your pain. I know there is not. Please Please if you need to yell at anyone or if you need a shoulder to cry on call me. Anytime night or day. 

I love you honey, hang in there. I will be sending up special prayers for you.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh deb...i'm so sorry. :smcry: i know your darling daisy is greatly missed. you were so very lucky to have each other. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, I'm so very sorry. What you wrote to Daisy was just beautiful and brought tears to my eyes. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Deb,
I'm praying you get a sign from sweet Daisy, it might ease your pain a bit. I know you remember my Lola died last December. Christmas morning last December my "A Spoiled Maltese Lives Here" sign fell off the wall. I immediately said thanks Mom, because I know the minute Lola died she went straight to my Mother's arms in heaven. They had a very special relationship! I pray you get a sign, as well.

I hope you don't think I'm weird.
I love you, my friend.
Kerry xoxo


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

...I am so sorry :grouphug: 
Sending you lots of :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Deb my heart breaks for you. I know how much you miss sweet Daisy...Take care of yourself... :grouphug: :grouphug: 
May you rest in peace Daisy... :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Daisy give lots of licks to our babies at the bridge, we'll all be there soon :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I'm sooooo sorry Deb :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Deb, I'm sure sorry for what you are going through. When you feel like sharing, why don't you tell us Daisy's story - especially for the newer folks who don't know all about you and your puppies. It might help you to write it down and everyone will enjoy reading it - even if they've heard it before.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss & the heartache you're going through. :grouphug: Daisy is in heaven & free from pain & sickness,please take comfort in knowing you were always there for her & loved her so very much.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Deb - thank you so much for sharing your love note to Daisy with us--it touched me greatly. 

And - if you feel like it, I think Susan's idea of sharing Daisy's story with us would be wonderful. When it's time.

Feel all our love and support.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb,

We wish we could be there and take some of the pain you are feeling. :grouphug: Thanks for being a great friend and being there for us... I like Susan's suggestion, if or when you ever feel like it. I'd like to hear some stories too.


Gordo just wants you to know that he will take care of eveything tomorrow with the home check... ;-)


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Deb,

We are all crying with you. Your wonderful stories about your babies make them part of our family also. Just know we are all here for you. Rest In Peace sweet Daisy, you will be sorely missed.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Many many hugs. 

Leslie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, I cried as I read your message to little Daisy. The love within the words jumped off the screen. 
I know Daisy understands your sadness because she was so aware of your love for her... but she would want you to know she is OK... she is like a young pup again...only now, because of you she went on her journey knowing unbounded loved and even better... you gave her dignity! What a special gift that is!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Deb, this is for you and the gang from me and mine ... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Rest in peace sweet Daisy :bysmilie:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I have no words, there are no words, just tears. I feel the pain, I always do. We are here... :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss Deb I know no words can comfort you right now but I know she knows how much you loved her and will continue to love her. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Daisy was well loved and you did all you could to make her last few weeks as comfortable and as pleasant for her as you could. You are a very special lady and Daisy was very lucky to have you as the special guardian in her life. You were her Angel and now she is yours.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

oh Deb :bysmilie: I am just so sad to read this. :bysmilie: 
I have so enjoyed knowing Daisy through your posts and pictures. Thank you for including us in her life with you. We send our love and prayers to you and everyone that daisy's life touched.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There really aren't any words to express how sorry I am. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Deb,
If I'm not mistaken, Snowy's babies were born the same day Sweet Daisy went to heaven.
xoxoxo


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:smcry: I am so very sorry :grouphug: Please take care and know that you will be in our thoughts and prayers :grouphug: Rest in Peace Sweet Daisy :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: :smcry: It's difficult to let go. You will keep her in your memories forever. :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 
Your letter to Daisy brought me to tears..... I am so very sorry for your loss...... She was so lucky to have a mommy that cared about her and loved her so much...You are a great mom.. :grouphug:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Dear Deb, I am so sorry to hear that Daisy went to heaven. I know she was dearly loved and she loved you. You are a great person and deserve only the best. My condolences. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:grouphug: hugs'n'noselicks from a buttercup & her mommy. this must be so hard for you, we feel so sad with you. daisy is at the bridge knowing how much you all love her. she's happy. i'm sure she and sammy are reunited and having a blast 

take care of you, deb. we love you!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I'm sorry!!!! 

Please do take care!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Deb ~ I am so sorry for your loss, it's never easy. 

We'd love to hear her story when you're ready. :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: Deb, I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of sweet Daisy. My heart goes
out to you and yours. 
Hugs,
Brit


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thinking of you, hang in there :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thinking of you and sending hugs of comfort.

Bob, Marsha and Jack, Oz and Chase


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I am so sad for you and your other babies. Just know that we're all here for you and praying for you :grouphug: 

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## yumyum (Aug 10, 2007)

Dear Deb,

I am so sorry that you lost your beloved Daisy last night. Your letter to her is so beautiful and full of love. I am glad that you were able to be with her to comfort her in her passing. It is a blessing for you both. 

I lost my Yum Yum on January 8, 2006 and it tore the heart from me. I long everyday to touch her. But she did not take me with her. She stayed right here with me in my heart to make me so much more than I was before her. I treasure her memory and thank her for being my baby, every day. She was a gift from God. You will always miss Daisy, and you will always have her with you, to comfort you and to love you.

I too avoided people after Yum Yum died. Everywhere I went, people realized if she wasn't in my wheelchair she must have died. And they would start crying as I approached. Everyone adored her so. She kissed everyone. It was difficult. I wrote this poem to my Yum Yum when she went to Heaven to express what I was feeling. I hope it helps a little. 

<div align="center">Yum Yum
Death of a Service Dog

There was a rainbow in the sky today. It had no colors, for you are breathless.
You were the color in my world: my eyes, my legs, my heart, my joy.

Gently, sweetly, calmly, you made my pain tolerable. You made me whole, not broken.
You transformed a wheelchair into a tool to embrace living, instead of prison.

I still hear you purring, openly content, as we rode in the wheelchair against the wind.
You and I were one defining life. Softly you broke barriers everywhere.

You taught the world to listen with new eyes and ears to the subtleties of disability.
You delighted in the public that adored you, exclaiming, “Look, she’s smiling.”

Yum Yum, I do not know how to move without you: how to cry without you.
I do not know how to walk in the world without you: how to go on without you.

I do not know who I am without you. Flowers are growing upside down.
The oxygen is gone. Birds are deaf, squawking discordantly

as one service dog is laid to rest with grateful sobs.
The sun is down. The sky is black. Empty arms scream your name.


God bless you.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry!! :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Deb :bysmilie: I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

As tears streamed :smcry: from my face after reading your sweet letter to Daisy, I could only help but think of the tears you are crying......I understand your pain and know your heart ache. Take comfort, my friend, in knowing we will all see each other again someday. For now Heaven & Daisy will wait for you. rayer: 

Bigs hugs to you from me & my gang :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

Hugs and prayers for you and your furkids.
:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh deb, you loved your little one so much...the text is so full of love an warmth.
she is thankful for the lovely life and all your love! 
thank you for beeing such a great mommy deb.










rest in peace little daisy, and have a great ime with all the others in rainbowland*


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I can hardly type, I'm so weepy.
I'm sorry to hear of this - Daisy loves you and I'm sure she's sending you a furry hug the best way she can. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank you soooo very much for thinknig of our Daisy Girl. 

I am having a very hard time. I did sleep on the couch again last night. My eyes are so very puffy, I can hardly see. 

The kids are doing fine. Billy has been on "nose patrol" searching for Daisy. He is extremly hyper. As a Private "eye", he seems to think he can solve the mystery. I held him tightly. I told him Daisy is in heaven, waiting for us. 

I so want to crawl in hole right now. I am devastated beyond belief. 

I miss my Daisy Girl.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- I'm so sorry for your loss. :smcry: :grouphug: 

Remember that Daisy is now at The Bridge -- young, healthy, playing and waiting for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, I wish there was something I could do to help the pain you are feeling. It's so scary to love our babies so much because when we let ourselves do that we know that when they leave this world that the pain will be so great. Certainly, the more we love them, the more devastated we are when they're gone. I used to tell my vet that I loved Rosebud (my first Malt) so much that it scared me. I didn't know if I could get over it when she would die. 

One of the reasons I got two is I *thought* that if I had two, that I wouldn't love one as much and that would be good because there would be less worrying about them, etc. Well, of course, that was a bum idea..... Now I love two "too much" and worry about them both. 

You are in my thoughts, Deb, and I hope your heart can heal from this and that loving memories replace the pain. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Deb, I'm glad to see your posts. You hang in there. The pain doesn't go away, but it does get better......


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Deb I just wanted to let you know here that I love you and am thinking of you. Please be sure to take care of yourself. 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know how you feel and am really hurting for you. 

*Hugs*

Cyndi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh boy that photo just ripped at my heart!
We can't help but feel the pain of loss... but I think it helps when we think that their lives and ours.. are simply part of a journey... not the destination.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: Oh Deb :smcry: what a PRECIOUS picture of Miss Daisy, :wub: It just breaks my heart :smcry: Right now you have a big hole in your heart, :smcry: but time does mend it, thank God for our memories :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, memories are so precious. And you have so many memories of sweet Miss Daisy. I hope they comfort you through these rough times, Deb. Remember that you have all of us to lean on, and we have BIG shoulders.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Deb,
It never gets easier but you know in your heart and mind that you did what was best for Daisy not for you or the rest of your fur family. Your tribute and picture of her are beautiful. You made her last days that of a quality life. When your grief subsides you will begin to remember the happier moments you had of Daisy. Please try to sleep in a bed tonight you need your rest.
With my very best wishes and thoughts and prayers to you. rayer: 

Deborah


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Deb, I hope you are finding some peace today. Your Daisy was a beauty and I know she was so loved. Take all the time you need to reach a comfort zone in your life. The neighbors will understand.*


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

rayer: I'm so sorry.............. :smcry: 
The boyz send you kissess...... :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Please do not be offended by this suggestion. I know your heart is absolutely broken and you miss Daisy tremendously. Can you take some time to go and visit those beautiful grandbabies of yours? It might be just the distraction you need to start healing. Deb, take care of yourself. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, I just watched Babe, one of my all time favorite movies (I know, I'm a freak), and I just had to post this:

_If I had words to make a day for you, 
I'd sing you a morning golden and new.
I would make this day last for all time, 
Give you a night deep with moonshine._


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: oh Deb, I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: how lucky you and Daisy both were to have eachother :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/rememberdaisy.html


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Joe, that memorial to Daisy is so lovely!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Joe, that memorial to Daisy is so lovely!!![/B]


Yes it is. Thank you Joe for doing this for Deb and Daisy. 

Deb these are for you I sure wish I was not on the east coast so I could personally give them to you. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Daisy was so very lucky you came into her life. Love to you Deb. :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Deb, I just saw this post and am so sad to hear of Daisy's passing and your loss. She was such a lucky girl to have you as her mommy, what joy you bring to your little babies' lives. I am sure there is a new little angel watching over you and the rest of your gang of little white fluffies and her name is Daisy. :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Deb, I just saw this post. I am so sorry that you have lost Daisy. You gave Daisy something she never had...love. My heart aches for you. I will keep you and the gang in my thoughts and prayers. At least Daisy is now with Sammie and I bet they are having a grand ol' time...probably telling each other tales about you and how wonderful it was to be under your roof. You are a very special person and I am so sorry you are having to go through this. I wish I could take some of your pain away. :wub: 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh no.  I just saw this post. I'm so sorry to hear about Daisy. :smcry: :smcry: My thoughts are with you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I am so sorry for you loss. Daisy was very lucky to have such a wonderful mom who showed her love and kindness.
My thoughts and prayers are with you. May God help you through this difficult time and help heal your heart. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just a quick note to let you know I'm hanging in there. It's been so very hard, but the "Billy" kisses have sure helped.

I've washed all the bedding, and put her medications away. I folded up her little dresses and put those away, as well.

Life is sure different, and lonely without her. Daisy was the only one trained to go potty outside, and the past 6-months she's had to potty quite a bit. So she would wake me up every couple of hours to take her out. I slept in the bed last night, and found myself waking up throughout the night and looking for her.

I've eaten a little, but not much. Well, actually all I've eaten was a slice of bologna with mustard on it. Not much, but it's a start. 

I've been so out of it, I didn't even realize that So Cal was on fire, until Linda called and told me. I was wondering what the smell was. :brownbag: 

Thank you everyone. I am now going to write Daisy's memorial for NMR's site.

I sure do miss you Daisy girl. Mommy loves you.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm glad you're healing some. :thumbsup: I know it's hard-trust me, I know. :smcry: Glad you're getting some food in you-you have to take care of yourself too :grouphug: We will always remember your sweet Daisy and the love you had for each other :wub: 

Take care hon!!

Gena and Kosmo sends you wet kisses.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Debbie, I am so sorry for your loss. I have not been on line all weekend but was told about precious Daisy going to the bridge. I wanted to call, but know sometimes that makes it harder, to have to vocalize things. Know I am praying for you and holding your hand as you walk through this. Please take care of yourself right now, and allow yourself time to grieve. I wish I was there to help.</span>


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Aww.......Deb, I can feel the heavy ache in your heart......I wish for you and everyone else suffering from a great loss to be able to find comfort and peace.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Deb. Bologna's a start. And I'm really glad you slept in bed last night. You know you're in my thoughts, every day.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Deb thank you for the update. I am glad that you made it upstairs to bed last night. And that you ate. Please take care of yourself and know that I am thinking of you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah, Deb. I'm so sorry your Daisy is no longer with you. Losing your constant companion is so painful even though sometimes it is the best thing for them to let go and head for Rainbow Bridge. Their going leaves such a big hole in our lives and in our hearts but the miracle is that they are really still in our hearts and their memory lives on in our every day lives as well.

4 years after she went to Rainbow Bridge, I still see our lab-mix Gertie laying in her basket and imagine her getting up, coming around the sofa and putting her head up under the side table to stick her nose through the space between the sofa arm and the table to get a nose rub.

It's really sad that we can't keep them with us for all our lives but it is sure worth it to have them in it for however long they can.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your precious Daisy :wub:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Deb, I am so sorry I just saw this post. My heart aches so for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb,

Glad that you are doing a little better. You do have a fire about 10 miles northeast of you and we have been wondering how bad the air was.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&amp....876953&z=7


Hope that you know if you ever need to "get out of town" (for any reason), you've got a place to stay here. (Of course... the scenery between there and here is a little boring... ). Of course the entire crew can come... but if Billy locks you out at Chiriaco Summit... well... you will all have to hike a ways for help... :HistericalSmiley: 

Take care of yourself. Gordo is ready for more home checks...


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I am so very sorry for your loss. What a wonderful tribute to your baby. Hang in there.
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss it's so sad.


----------



## ruthanne (Oct 15, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss and understand how much your heart is aching - I lost my last little girl, Keesha, almost one year ago, and it is heart-wrenching. Thank goodness for all the special memories.

Please know that we are all thinking of you at this sad time


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:smcry: Oh Deb, I am so sorry about the loss of Daisy :grouphug:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Deb,

I was so sorry to hear about your loss. Each post I read the tears just would not stop falling. I know how heavy your heart is right now. We are all dreading the day we have to go through what you are going through when our little white angels have to leave.

I hope you grow stronger as each day & that instead of the memories brining tears to your eyes. it will bring joy again to your heart. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Just a quick note to let you know I'm hanging in there. It's been so very hard, but the "Billy" kisses have sure helped.
> 
> I've washed all the bedding, and put her medications away. I folded up her little dresses and put those away, as well.
> 
> ...



Deb what a beautiful picture of Daisy, thinking about you :grouphug:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

When we PM'd each other earlier today, I had no idea her loss was so recent. I want you to know that I went out back and talked to Woofie. He's going to watch over her and get her settled at the bridge. He has some reall good help with your Sammie and the beloved little sausage Chloe. Missy dropped by to say hello. They have showed her where the food bowls are and where to get the frshest. coldest water. They sleep with her at night and keep her warm and comfortable. Shes safe and well again, Deb. Sammie is annoying the stew out of her, but she did miss her so much she ignores her multiple personalities and just loves sweet Samantha. They play all day and take lovely naps together. 

I am sooooo sorry for your loss. I know how much you love that little one. She has a very special spirit, and I know you ache for her. You gave her a graet life, though. Take comfort ni that and you know how much she loves you too. 

God bless little Daisy. 

Samsonsmom

Sniff. Wubs ya, witthe friend. Sammie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb, I am so sorry to hear about Daisy going to the bridge. I know you will miss her terribly. :grouphug:


----------

